# Informal letter openers and endings



## Dark Opal

Hello all,

This is more of a cultural question: I'd like to know if its is proper to use phrases like "my dear", and letter endings like "love" or "kisses" (in English) to a male Romanian recepient if the person in question is an acquaintance. Would the usage of these phrases would be taken as being "too familiar", or should I tone it down?

I would also like to know in what level of affection these phrases or words are used in their Romanian equivalents (e.g. writing "kisses" only to friends, family and/or lovers).

Thank you


----------



## Trisia

Hi,

Welcome to the forum.  

I think that for most of us Romanians, "my dear" is defined by context, but you might want to keep it for when you're very good friends, not just acquaintances. I personally would not use it with someone of the opposite sex (unless it's close family).

Love and kisses -- hmmm. Well, if your ages are close and there's a chance they will be misinterpreted, I think you should not use them. I can't speak for everyone, because I know plenty of people who "kiss" everyone good bye, in letters and real life, but most of my friends/family/acquaintances only use them for special relationships, like the ones you mentioned.

If you have a question about a specific phrase you'd like to use, it would be preferable to start a separate thread for each one, so we can properly discuss them and keep focused on one at a time.


----------



## Dark Opal

Thank you, Trisia. I have no questions regarding phrases (yet!); my only doubts were related to the usage of the aforementioned words in informal communication.

Thanks again for your help!


----------



## Irinochk

Hola Dark Opal,

¡Bienvenido al foro! El idioma rumano es más formal que el español. Sí, que se utilizan formas como querida o besos/besitos, pero sólo entre amigas y familiares. Los chicos rumanos no suelen utilizar estas palabras con otros chicos (desconozco el lenguaje de los gays) y con las chicas sólo si son íntimos. Si quieres decir besos (te pup) es menos cariñoso que besitos (pupici). En fin, dependiendo del contexto te puedo dar más detalles.
Espero que te haya sido útil
Saludos


----------



## Dark Opal

Hola Irinochk,

El contexto del uso de esas palabras es con una amistad reciente (no íntima) del sexo opuesto. Tu respuesta ayuda a aclarar mi duda, puesto que desconozco qué tan formal es el idioma Rumano a comparación con el Español; si ésas palabras son expresadas en un contexto mas íntimo, y si pueden ser ocasión para malentendidos (qué pena...).

Gracias por tu comentario.


----------



## Irinochk

Hola Dark Opal,

Lo que pasa es que tampoco en castellano utilizas con un desconocido, al finalizar una carta, palabras como "amor" o "besitos".
He notado que los mejicanos utilizan muchisimos más diminutivos que los españoles y el idioma español-mejicano es más cariñoso que el español clásico.
Pues como dices que es una AMISTAD reciente (y no el jefe del trabajo) yo utilizaría como mucho "Te pup". Al menos quedaría gracioso


----------



## Dark Opal

Ciertamente, el contexto y personalidad tienen mucho que ver en el uso de esas palabras cariñosas. Mi cuestión parece reducirse a un estilo personal de expresión...

Tomaré en cuenta "te pup" y no más 
Gracias de nuevo, agradezco tu comentario.


----------

